# Pig Size and Mixing with Goats?



## 9byDesign (Jan 12, 2012)

We have the opportunity to get a pig (pot belly/ mother-reg. size boar/ father).
What size would you think the piglet will get.  (Mother is 40 lbs./ Father is unknown.)
Also, what are the problems we might incur if we put the pig in the goat pen with 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats?)


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 12, 2012)

i was always told to get 2 pigs, they are very social and can become depressed and destructive if alone. so i got 2.. 
myself and everyone who has had pigs will tell you NOT to put them in with other animals. i have first handly experienced this is a very bad idea and its something i have surely learned from and will never do again.

good luck with your piggies! its probably hard to determine the size the piglets will get since we dont know how big the father is.


----------



## andrew6d9 (Jan 12, 2012)

get 2 and keep away from other animals


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 12, 2012)

My 2 AGH are in with my goats (a Nubian doe and a Pygmy/Alpine wether) until we can get the fence hot on another pasture this weekend.  I want to get the goats moved to save my pigs, because my wether is butting my pigs every chance he gets.  I'm waiting for the pigs to have enough and just eat him, which would save me the trouble of having to rehome him!  He's the only reason we have to make the fence hot - he's so small he just scoots right underneath - while my doe will stay wherever I put her.


----------

